# Les Cimes de Waimes



## null.ahnung (28. April 2008)

Hallo!
Kennt jemand von Euch obigen Marathon??
Ich werde am Do.(1.Mai) dort mitfahren und würde mich über Infos bezüglich Strecke und Orga freuen.

Vielen Dank schon mal!! 

Viele Grüsse
Oliver

www.les-cimes-de-waimes.be


----------



## Garvin (28. April 2008)

Hallo,

Ich bin dort 2004 mitgefahren und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das eine super Veranstaltung (wie eigentlich alle Rennen in Belgien). Die Strecke besteht zum großen Teil aus ruppigen Singletrails mit Wurzeln oder felsigem Untergrund und ist um einiges anspruchsvoller als die meisten deutschen Mittelgebirgsmarathons. Damals haben jede Menge Leute platt gefahren, also vielleicht besser 2 Schläuche einpacken. Ansonsten sehr schöne Fahrt mit traumhaften Trails und eingen Bachdurchquerungen. Wenn es bis Donnerstag trocken bleibt, bin ich auch dabei. 

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## East-B-iker (30. April 2008)

Strecke ist wie gesagt ziemlich technisch für einen Marathon. Hinzu kommt dass es immer nass ist was es nicht unbedingt einfacher macht.
Also am besten einen Reifen aufziehen mit ordentlich Profil (kein RacingRalph o.ä.)

Und am besten nicht zu schnell angehen: die letzten km sehen zwar einfach aus auf dem Höhenprofil, aber wenn man da schon alle Körner verbrannt hat rächt sich das übel (so ist es mir letztes Jahr ergangen :-()

Gruss,
Eastbiker


----------



## dannyb (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

werde morgen auch zum ersten Mal in Weismes fahren - allerdings nicht den Marathon sondern die 45er Runde... Bin gespannt, was da abgeht.

Viel Spass!
Danny


----------



## null.ahnung (30. April 2008)

Hallo!
Schade das bei einer so grenznahen VA so wenig Deutsche angemeldet sind. Wenn man vergleicht wieviel Holländer und Belgier z.B. beim Erbeskopf oder der Saarschleife starten.
Laut Eurer Beschreibung kann man den Marathon von der Schwierigkeit wohl ähnlich einschätzen.

Nur aus dem Höhenprofil werde ich nicht ganz schlau. Wenn man die Anstiege addiert kommt man auf max.1200hm was allerdings gegen die "niedrigen" Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten der Profis spricht.

Wir kommen im übrigen auch zu zweit.Meine Frau fährt die 45er Runde und ich den Marathon.

Viel Spass allen
Oliver


----------



## East-B-iker (30. April 2008)

Naja das Höhenprofil auch etwas zu grob geraten um die Höhenmeter zu berechnen.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr zwischen 1400 und 1500hm laut Polar.

Letztes Jahr hatte es den ganzen Tag nur geregnet, deswegen die niedrigen Durschnittsgeschwindigkeiten.


----------



## dannyb (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Respekt und eine tiefe Verbeugung vor allen, die die 70 Km Runde gefahren sind 

Gruss,
Danny


----------



## Cecil974 (2. Mai 2008)

dannyb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Respekt und eine tiefe Verbeugung vor allen, die die 70 Km Runde gefahren sind
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Also sowas habe ich hier streckentechnisch noch nie erlebt.Fahrtechniktraining pur. 
Aber trotz allem war es eine tolle Veranstaltung und es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht dort mitzufahren!!!


----------



## null.ahnung (2. Mai 2008)

WOW !!!
Was war das denn? 
Das war ja der absolute Hammer!  Sowas anspruchsvolles(Technik und Kondition) bin ich noch nie gefahren. 
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht,und es war mit Sicherheit nicht mein letzter Trip nach Belgien. 
Unglaublich das auf so einer Strecke zusätzlich eine CTF über 30 Bzw. 45 km veranstaltet wird. In Deutschland würden sich 90% der Leute nachher tierisch aufregen!!

Bis zum nächsten mal
Oliver


----------



## Tommy B. (5. Mai 2008)

Richtig,

kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen !!

Es war auch mein 1. Belgien - Marathon, ich kannte es bislang nur aus begeisterten Erzählungen meiner MTB - Kumpels ... und sie haben Recht behalten!

1. sehr anspruchsvoll, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab
2. hoher Trail-Anteil
3. super Organisation (km - Schilder, Notfall Tel.Nr., Zeiterfassung, ...)

Kurzum: das ist mountainbiken pur!

In der Tat ist es auffällig, das sehr wenig Deutsche mitgefahren sind ... vielleicht hängt das ja damit zusammen, dass sich in D 90% der Leute über solch eine Streckenführung aufregen würden  

Für dieses Jahr stehen bei mir noch die Marathons in Malmedy & Houffalize auf dem Programm. Freue mich schon drauf!!

btw:
Wo bzw. auf welchen Wegen ist in Belgien mtbiken eigentlich erlaubt bzw. verboten? Es besteht ja ein großes Netz an ausgeschilderten Touren - muss ich auf solchen Wegen bleiben oder dürfen auch Trails ohne explizite mtb - Beschilderung (z.B. die, auf welchen der Marathon stattfand) befahren werden?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## checky (5. Mai 2008)

Dito.

Waimes ist mein neuer Favourit in den Ardennen. Bisher war es Malmedy, aber Waimes hat mich völlig überzeugt. So viele klasse Trails & Abfahrten die einfach nur der pure Spass sind. Ich hatte fast ein permanentes Grinsen im Gesicht.
Ich freue mich schon auf La Raid.

@ null.ahnung,
jetzt weißt Du auch warum man in Belgien mit nem 20er Schnitt schon einer der ganz schnellen ist ;-)

Von diesen Veranstaltungen können sich die Deutschen ne ganze Menge abgucken. Die Orga, die Strecke, Zeitnahme, Verpflegung, alles 1A und vor allen Dingen für den Biker gemacht und nicht "für den Veranstalter, bzw. dessen Kasse" ausgerichtet. 
So macht MTB noch richtig Spass & es verweichlicht nicht zu einer verkappten Rennradlerveranstaltung (nichts gegen Rennradler, aber die MTB-Strecken in D-Land werden doch immer mehr "für" Rennradler gestaltet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long Pete (7. Mai 2008)

Man darf laut gesetz   Lutgen ohne genehmigung in wallonien nur auf Wegen/Pfaden fahren wo zwei biker kreuzen könnnen. 
So weit die theorie, im praxis kan  es nur problemen  geben  wan sie auf solch ein track ein unfall haben mit ein wanderer. 
Ein klingel und anhalten vermeiden das. 
Es gibt noch viele andere technische Strecken, etwas anderes wie Deutsche Forstautobahnmarathons.


----------



## on any sunday (7. Mai 2008)

Fahre schon Jahrzehnte  die belgischen Veranstaltungen mit. Sind halt Strecken, die alles haben, was man sich bei einer privaten anständigen MTB Tour wünscht. Das beinhaltet dann auch, das der normale deutsche CTF oder Marathon Teilnehmer die Belgier garantiert auf Körperverletzung verklagen würde.  Die ausgeschilderten Strecken, z.B. in Houfallize, sind auch nicht zu verachten. 

Seit letzten Jahr ist das "Wald Betretungsgesetz" in Belgien verschärft worden, wird aber von den verschiedenen Benutzern, z.B. MTBlern, Endurofahrern, Reitern etc. heftig Gegenwind gemacht.

Ich hatte bisher nie Schwierigkeiten, beachten sollte man aber, das ein Großteil der Wälder in Privatbesitz sind. Durchfahrtverbote sollten deshalb beachtet werden.

Ein paar Strecken gibt es auf meinen GPS Touren. Hat einer zufällig den GPS Track von Waimes?  

Belgien Trails in bewegten Bildern

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Tommy B. (8. Mai 2008)

Ich denke das werde ich in zehn Jahren auch von mir behaupten können  

Schönes Video, könnte direkt schon wieder losfahren!! Leider kommt generell bei Videos / Photos nicht rüber, WIE steil bzw. technisch es dort eigentlich ist ... 

Waimes habe ich in der Tat mit GPS bestritten, Track noch nicht ausgelesen ... wenn´s dabei keinen technischen Unfall gibt kannst Du ihn gerne haben ! Aber: Ich habe einige Tage nach dem Marathon versucht, Teilstücke nachzufahren. Die Wege führten z.T. über Privatgrundstücke oder es war einfach nur gesperrt.

Von den ausgeschilderten Routen in Houffalize habe ich auch schon gehört, da werde ich in diesem Jahr auch hinfahren!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dannyb (8. Mai 2008)

Ich bin den Bike-Day in Eupen gefahren und jetzt in Waimes und beide Veranstaltungen boten eigentlich genau das, was ich am Mountainbiken liebe: anspruchsvolle Trails ohne Ende, heftige Anstiege und Herzstillstand-Abfahrten mit ordentlich Adrenalin-Ausschüttung - dazu eine gute Organisation, korrekte Verpflegung und nette Leute...

Laut einem Mitglied der "Gloums VTT", die das organisieren, ist die Strecke jedes Jahr in etwa dieselbe... da Teile der Strecke durch Privatgelände führen: einfach nächstes Jahr wiederkommen und mitfahren - ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## Pap (17. März 2009)

Hallo, hat jemand Infos zu 
Olne-Spa-Olne?
Soll ja am 05.04. sein. Kann man sich vor Ort anmelden.
Wer ist den Marathon schon mal gefahren.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Tapir (19. März 2009)

Hallo sehe ich das richtig das in Waimes nur die 75Km Runde gezeitet wird und die 45Km keine Zeitnahme und Ergebnisse hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garvin (19. März 2009)

Jepp, so stehts in der Ausschreibung.

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Trekki (22. Mai 2009)

Gestern bin ich in Waimes die 75er Runde gefahren. Schon der Ausschreibung stand, dass es mehrere Startblöcke gibt. Weiterhin sind CTF und Rennen gleichzeitig auf der gleichen Strecke durchgeführt worden.
Folgen:
- viele Teilnehmer
- Mitfahrer mit recht niedrigen technischen Können. 
So gab an jedem Eingang zu einem Singletrail es einen Stau. Von den 75km bin ich die ersten ca. 50km im Pulk gefahren. Nur die wenigsten Trails konnte ich fahren, oft habe ich mich einfach an den Schiebern vorbei gequescht.

Es muss aber nicht so schlecht laufen: meinen Sohn hatte ich kurz vor meinem Start auf die 45er CTF Runde geschickt. Im wesentlichen hat er die letzten 40km der grossen Runde abgefahren. Dieser Teil war von der Landschaft her der schönere Teil und er hatte praktisch freie Fahrt.
Also Tip fürs nächste Jahr: nur CTF melden, früh auf die 75er Runde oder die 45er geniessen. Die Streckenverpflegung ist die gleiche, Zeitnahme muss dann selbst gemacht werden.


----------



## Pap (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Trekki,


hast du vieleicht GPS Daten von der Tour oder weißt du ob es welche gibt?

Vielen Dank
Pap


----------



## Trekki (22. Mai 2009)

Pap schrieb:


> hast du vieleicht GPS Daten von der Tour oder weißt du ob es welche gibt?



In der ersten Hälfte der Tour sind einige Stellen über Privatgrundstücke geführt worden. Diese kannst Du nicht nachfahren. Evt. kann ich den Track besorgen, kommt dann per PM


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. Mai 2009)

trekki kann dir den track bald schicken. muss ihn nur noch vom garmin runter lutschen.

aber wie schon erwähnt. viele teile der strecken befinden sich auf privatgelände, die für die veranstaltung geöffnet sind. aber man kann ja etwas variieren.

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## KingCAZAL (22. Mai 2009)

so. hier ist der track


----------



## Trekki (22. Mai 2009)

Für die daheim gebliebenen habe ich ein paar Fotos.
Zunächst einmal der Start. Leider stand ich im Block C, ganz hinten






Unterwegs, am Ausgang eines Singletrails





und zwischen Wiesen





im Hohen Venn ein fast endloser Matschweg (ca. 500m)




Der Weg hat zwar keine Steigung, der Fahrer vorne kommt nur mit grösster Mühe durch, hinten sind sie schon abgestiegen.

Auf Homepage der Veranstaltung sollen Fotos von unterwegs eingestellt werden.


----------



## Tapir (24. Mai 2009)

Also die 45km Runde war echt klasse.Bis auf das mann teilweise sehr aufgehalten wurde aber es war ja auch recht eng an manchen Stellen.
Die Veranstaltung hat auf jedenfall schon ihren Platz in meinem Kalender für die nächsten Jahre.
Ist es am 14.6 in Malmedy von der Streckenbeschaffenheit (65km) her vergleichbar ???


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. Mai 2009)

die gegend ist die gleiche und es gibt soviel ich weiss ebenfalls die angenehmen bachfahrten durch die WARCHE 

hast du die strecke der 45er runde in waimes als gps?


----------



## Tapir (24. Mai 2009)

Nein kann ich leider nicht mit dienen!

Ja klasse die Bachdurchfahrten und das Tal überhaupt waren super

Also freu ich mich jetzt auf Malmedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (24. Mai 2009)

dann wünsch ich mal viel erfolg!!


----------



## checky (25. Mai 2009)

Pap schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand Infos zu
> Olne-Spa-Olne?
> Soll ja am 05.04. sein. Kann man sich vor Ort anmelden.
> Wer ist den Marathon schon mal gefahren.
> Gruß Michael



Zwar vorbei, aber hier meine Erfahrung: sehr schöne, Belgien typische Strecke. Aaaber: als Marathon nur bedingt empfehlenswert. Grund: die CTF'ler fahren startzeitungebunden einfach los & die Zeitnahmerunden starten alle 1/2 Stunde mit dem Resultat, dass man als Marathonisti (sofern man nicht als aller erste Gruppe startet) immer sehr viele CTF'ler zu überholen hat. Nervt halt & hält ungemein auf.
Daher: Marathon lohnt sich nur mit der ersten Startgruppe, oder ansonsten CTF für die es sich meiner Meinung nach auch allemal lohnt.

Waimes 09: wiedermal GEIL!
Ich hatte den Luxus des ersten Startblockes & somit fast die ganze Zeit freie Fahrt. Die Strecke wieder mal  & die Orga ebenfalls. 
Einzig: ich hätte, wie im letzten Jahr, lieber Nudeln nach dem Marathon gereicht bekommen, aber da darf man ja eigentlich nicht meckern, weil das ja eh schon alles wie geschenkt rüberkommt (verglichen mit deutschen Startpreisen).

@KingCAZAL
GPS Tracks zu veröffentlichen finde ich in diesem Fall einfach nur


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Mai 2009)

hallo checky,

habe dir auf deine PM geantwortet. schade, dass du mich hier so angreifst. 

ich habe dir meine 3 einwände geschrieben und ich halte es nach wie vor für völlig bedenkenlos für dieses gebiet eine strecke zu veröffentlichen.

ausserdem bin iches leid immer zu kuschen um überhaupt noch irgendwo fahrrad fahren zu dürfen. habe ja bald das gefühl ein krimineller zu sein wenn ich in der natur radel 


lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Mai 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> hallo checky,
> 
> habe dir auf deine PM geantwortet. schade, dass du mich hier so angreifst.
> 
> ...



 @ KingCAZAL Du bist Belgier, das reicht schon um hier sofort und ohne Prozess weggesperrt  zu werden...


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Mai 2009)

Verräter


----------



## checky (25. Mai 2009)

Ein hoch auf die freie Meinungsäusserung :-0
Da Dein PM-Postfach voll ist kann ich Dir nur hier antworten:

Es gibt leider satt & genug Beispiele wo durch Tipps und/oder GPS Tracks eine MTB-Überflutung stattgefunden hat & daraufhin Strecken ganz oder  teilweise gesperrt wurden (wenn mir zugegebenermaßen auch bisher kein Beispiel aus Belgien bekannt ist ... was hoffentlich auch lange so bleibt).

Das Du das in dem Fall völlig unkritisch siehst ist hoffentlich ein gereifter Erfahrungswert & ich hoffe für uns alle, dass Du bestätigt wirst.

Eure Gegend ist zum MTB'en einfach supertoll & es wäre schade wenn sich das jemals ändern würde!

Man sieht sich auf einem der nächsten Marathon, oder mal auf den ausgeschilderten Routen ;-)


----------



## KingCAZAL (25. Mai 2009)

mein postfach ist wieder geräumt 

in belgien ist es wie gesagt völlig unkritisch, da ich dir ja geschrieben hatte, dass es ausgeschriebene und super beschilderte MTB strecken im raum malmedy gibt. die gegend lebt dort auch ein bisschen vom mtb tourismus. wir reden ja auch nicht von gegenden wie tirol oder gardasee. also die stadt malmedy tut definitiv mehr biker durch ihre initiative (gewollt) anziehen als wenn ich einen track veröffentliche 

lg und nichts für ungut
KingCAZAL


----------



## hdamok (2. Juni 2011)

hat heute echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Blut Svente (2. Juni 2011)

hdamok schrieb:


> hat heute echt Spaß gemacht



ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_beutelin (3. Juni 2011)

Gestern war es einfach super.
Und für die Eierkuchen wäre ich die Skipiste gerne noch einmal rauf gefahren!


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. Juni 2011)

blut svente war nur nach langer überredungskunst zum weiterfahren gewillt. wollte sich da oben schon den ranzen vollhauen mit omlett und sich mit dem auto abholen lassen 

wie seit ihr denn gefahren?

wir sind die zwar im "rennen" gefahren die strecke, aber in erster linie aus spass. 6h hat der spass gedauert 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. Juni 2011)

@checky
ich weiss ich bin ein grabschänder und hole alte sachen aus dem thread, aber die seite von CIMES DE WAIMES veröffentlicht sogar selber das parcours vor dem rennen damit leute das rennen verfolgen können.

somit definitiv unbedenklich hier in der gegend tracks zu veröffentlichen 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## real_andy (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Fährt jemand dieses Jahr mit? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zu Reifenwahl geben?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Tapir (27. Mai 2014)

[QUich="real_andy, post: 12020426, member: 288136"]Hallo zusammen!

Fährt jemand dieses Jahr mit? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zu Reifenwahl geben?

Gruß
Andy[/QUOTE]
Ja ivh


----------



## Tapir (27. Mai 2014)

Ja ich
Also da es dort die letzten Jahre immer einigen Matsch gab., und es gerade viel regnet, empfehle ich einen nass/matsch tauglichen Reifen
Gruß und viel Spass
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (27. Mai 2014)

Tapir schrieb:


> Ja ich
> Also da es dort die letzten Jahre immer einigen Matsch gab., und es gerade viel regnet, empfehle ich einen nass/matsch tauglichen Reifen
> Gruß und viel Spass
> Daniel



ich auch!!!eher etwas schmalere reifen wählen... die kleben weniger im schlamm...


----------



## muschi (20. Juni 2014)

Wer das erlebte noch mal wirken lassen möchte, kann ja mal in unseren Rennbericht zum diesjährigen Rennen reinlesen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/05/ardennenoffensive-vennbike-total.html


----------



## Tapir (12. Dezember 2014)

Warum fällt dieses grandiose Rennen in 2015 aus ???
Ich hoffe da haben nicht irgendwelche "militanten"Ökos die Finger im Spiel


----------

